# concerns baby bunny tooken away from mother at 3 WEEKS!!



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm not sure if this is the right section to post this. I am new to "any" fourms
I have some concerns. 

I recently bought a rabbit at a local pet shop on December 19, 2011 
.I'm told that the bunny was born on November 12, 2011.
Making bunny (5 weeks) 
BUT the owner told me that the bunny was TOOKEN AWAY FROM ITS MOTHER AT ONLY 3 WEEKS!!

I have concerns I've read everywhere that 5 weeks is too young to be tooken away from it's mom.
technically bunny been tooken away from mothers milk at only 3 weeks. 
So far bunny seems ok, s/he running, eating drinking, poopinh, playing

My concern is with development & any long term health issues due to not having milk till 8-9 weeks. 
How bad is this? Do I need anything extra to make sure my bunny will be a healthy teen-adult? Should I return my bunny? Will bunny be ok in the long run even tho s/he was tooken away from mother milk too young? 
If it helps, bunny is mix with Rex (mom) and dwarf lop (dad)


----------



## pamnock (Dec 21, 2011)

The younger a bunny is sold, the higher the death rate due to stress.

That said, in the wild, the babies are generally weaned and on their on around 31 days. 8-9 weeks is really too late to wean. Five to Six weeks is most common. (The doe's milk production begins to decrease at 21 days).

Bunnies can be weaned at 3 weeks with no ill effects, however it's not recommended and generally considered a "rabbit mill" practice. The primary concern is that these bunnies are being sold/shipped at too young of an age resulting in high mortality rates due to stress.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

The owner said the bunny was breeded " accidentally" at the pet shop, so my bunny didn't come from a pet mill or was not shipped. 

My concern is, baby bunny was taken away from mothers milk at 3 weeks of age, bunny is now 5 weeks, eatting pellets and hay. 

Is there anything I can do to make sure hes healthly?
Should I add any vitamins? Or probiotcs? 
3 weeks sounds so young to be tooken away from mothers milk.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

Also
<<< in the picture you see bunnys ears? Is this normal? One up, one always down
Bunny's mom is Rex and dad is a lop dwarf?
What are the chances of my bunny having lop ears, if bunny is mixed with Rex?


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 21, 2011)

Yep, that's normal if its a mix. I'd think there's a very good chance its early will flop, if one already it, however I've never had a mix.


----------



## pamnock (Dec 21, 2011)

As long as the bunny is eating fine now, there are unlikely to be any long term effects from young weaning.


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

Omg!!! I'm excited, I always wanted a bunny with lop/flopped ears
Awww, I thought he was "broken" his brother/sister (who's still at the pet shop) had the same ears, one up one down, I thought he was sick! 

Thank you ALL for the information. This "fourms" thing is fun! Never did this before. 
I still would like any information I can get, bunny age is a concern, considering this is my 2nd bunny in two weeks, my other bunny passed a week after I bought him  I'm scared for my new bunny


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

So, even though he was weaned at only 3 WEEKS, there's possibility that I won't be facing any "long" term health issues?
How about development? Of good bacteria? Or any development that may have been, how do I say this? "Messed up" because bunny did have mothers milk until 8 weeks...

Should I give him probiotic? I'm not sure what that really is, other then hearing is help build good bacteria and keep bad bacteria away. 

ALSO his poop is a concern as well, I'm feeding him pellets (he was eating this at the shop) and introduced him to hay (is bunny to young to eat hay?) I've notice normal poop, as well as smoshy grape like poop I believe its the poop bunnies are supposed to eat, but bunny is Not eating it. Could this be diarrhea? 
What does diarrhea look like?


----------



## 4kr (Dec 21, 2011)

Like Pam said, if your bunny is eating just fine now with normal poops there is nothing to worry about.;-) I had a doe stop nursing and her milk dried up at 3 weeks and the babies did just fine and are healthy adults to this day. No ill effects from mom weaning them early. 

About the poop, that sounds normal, the grape poops are cecals and sometimes they don't eat all of it. Congrats on your new bun!


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

Omg, thank you soo much. I can finally get some rest now! 
I been pulling allnighters because I was so scared.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Dec 21, 2011)

My baby was brought home at 4 1/2 weeks and she is now a year old and 14 pounds. Also your bunnies ears might "helicopter" and not become full lop ears. This is when they stick out like the blades of a helicopter. But this is super cute and when they run the ears bob up and down


----------



## planetjenessa (Dec 21, 2011)

I love bunny ears either way! It dose flop around when bunny runs Lol so cute


----------



## Maureen Las (Dec 22, 2011)

I just answered you other post before I read this one. 

Actually you could buy some benebac at a store like Petco in small individual tubes and keep it on hand .... but if he seems like he is pooping normal thenI would just keep doing what you are doing ....


----------



## Flopsyrabbit (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,
if you are really concerned take her/him to a vet to be checked though if you don't believe anything is wrong than don't worry. Just until she/he is 7 months feed your rabbit unlimited pellets and alfalfa hay.


----------

